# Eggliner ?



## TOM32

I would like to get an Eggliner for my Grandson. Will the Eggliner work on Bachmann track which came with his "Tweetsie" train? Will the transformer that came with the Bachmann run the Eggliner?
Thanks.


----------



## Big Ed

I had to go and search for an eggliner.

I never saw one of those, I would think it would.

Now I got to go search for tweetsie.


Edit,

Cool eggliner and tweetsie I would think they should both work with the same transformer.

||I only have one Christmas G scale train.


----------



## TOM32

Tweetsie is a G scale Bachmann Big Hauler Train...I assume modeled for the line that went from Tenn-N.C in the Blue Ridge Mtns.
The Eggliner line just seem "cute". One is painted like a Christmas present....


----------



## gc53dfgc

The eggliner will work just fine with the tweetsie train set, track, and transformer. They both only have one motor and forward/reverse lights and niether is DCC so your fine. I love the eggliners but that price. They would be right up Gregs alley though.


----------



## TOM32

They are a bit steep...once in a while "TRAINWORLD" will have a sale, and an eggy will be $59. Mostly the Christmas egg. Would look neat with the right caboose.
Grandson just loves Choo-Choos" he's almost 4, and treats his toys well.


----------



## tooter

You guys got me curious so I had to look up to see what it is...











That UP Eggliner would go great with Oscar and Piker...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That looks like a natural for your RR!


----------



## tooter

Except no one makes HO scale eggliners. But some guy did kitbash an eggliner passenger car set...


----------



## TOM32

Now that is really neat!


----------



## tooter

I agree... it's absolutely impeccable modelling. 

The fourth car way in the background is actually the engine.

Greg


----------



## TOM32

So he must have bought 4 engines? Don't know if they make cars like that.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Greg you could just kitbash your own eggliners in HO scale from a bunch of old blue box observation cars. That's all that the G scale eggliners are.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, they're cooler than snot!


----------



## Artieiii

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, they're cooler than snot!


Agreed! And everyone knows how cool snot is gunrunner!
-Art


----------



## TOM32

TRAINWORLD has a Santa Fe egg set on sale now for $119...Egg, 4' circle of track, power pac, wire hook-up.........


----------



## tooter

gc53dfgc said:


> Greg you could just kitbash your own eggliners in HO scale from a bunch of old blue box observation cars. That's all that the G scale eggliners are.


I got better things to do right now... like getting ready to build a layout.


----------



## gc53dfgc

that's an awefully big board for such a small layout type theme. Are you planning on useing all that board or just what you have pictured now?


----------



## kursplat

gc53dfgc said:


> that's an awefully big board for such a small layout type theme. Are you planning on useing all that board or just what you have pictured now?


 i think that's the "before" shot of his plywood and he still needs to do his shrinking magic :laugh:


----------



## tooter

I'm just using the 4x8 as a work table to build a micro layout. 

Greg


----------

